

Tell HN: My event has been a success. - RiderOfGiraffes

My event is over and seems to have been a real success.  You can see some of the twitter stream from the event here:<p>https://twitter.com/#search?q=%23mathsjam<p>Thanks to everyone from HN who sent good wishes and helpful comments and suggestions.
======
newyorker
Clicky: <https://twitter.com/#search?q=%23mathsjam>

